
Progress and research in cybersecurity: report from the Royal Society [pdf] - sjmurdoch
https://royalsociety.org/~/media/policy/projects/cybersecurity-research/cybersecurity-research-report.pdf
======
sjmurdoch
My comments on some of the key findings of the report are here:
[https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2016/07/13/cybersecurity-
suppor...](https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2016/07/13/cybersecurity-supporting-a-
resilient-and-trustworthy-system-for-the-uk/)

